# Why Hauntcast?



## Aquayne

When Hauntcast came out and was free, I listened to a few. Then I never listened to another. I didnt get much out of it. Apparently most others feel the same way. I posted this here rather than on the Hauntcast marathon to avoid being a wet blanket on the parade. There must be a reason that people, like me, are not willing to pay to listen. What will happen next year? Will this take the place of the MD Jerry Lewis Marathon? They need to run the show like a business, or a hobby, you can't do both.


----------



## aquariumreef

I never watched it, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Aquayne

I just dont get why all of these venders are giving stuff away. There is more value in the donations than is being raised by the marathon. Whey dont they just have an auction to raise money. Or, better yet work on building an audience for their show.


----------



## Terrormaster

I used to listen quite a bit before they went pay. In the end I think we can all appreciate what they were trying to do. But I'll be honest here, I wasn't really a huge fan of the format which felt more like a Halloweenified morning shock-jock show than a podcast. And the show often ran too long. I have a lot of respect for most of the members of the scream team but in the end Chris was really trying to squeeze way too much into one podcast. 

In the last 6 or 7 years I've listened to a LOT of different podcasts and some of the best ones never ran past 35 minutes or so. Less is always more they say.


----------



## Aquayne

Everything I listen too I have to share with my three daughters. They are 5 and the twins are 3. I just think they need to find their audience. I will be surprised if this resurection will last more than a year. Why so much money? I thought podcasts were cheap or free to post.


----------



## Aquayne

I couldn't find this thread for a while.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Aquayne said:


> I couldn't find this thread for a while.


Yes, the moderators were discussing whether it should be deleted.

As long as this thread is civil it will remain.


----------



## stagehand1975

Even hobbies cost money, look at what we do. Yes its only a podcast but it is just like a show on a radio station. There are fees to run the website, they have to pay to go to the trade shows to advertise let alone getting themselves there and building a booth. They have to pay for the banner add you see right here on hauntforum. Royalty fees for some of the material. Equipment maintenance, some podcast equipment can be pricy, then there iS the cost of internet, usualy something bigger than just home internet service.

As farm as time. It take as much time as working a full time job, you have to write the show, book interviews, conduct interviews, coordinate with the others that contribute to your show, line up the few sponsors, make comercials for your sponsors, edit the different pack segments. And the post production editing to prepare it for uploading. Sometimes uploading it to the different services takes longer than the length of the show. 

I can keep going but i hope that some may start to understand. The last 30 or so shows that hauntcast has produced had been mostly paid out of their own pockets. 

In my time in the haunting world I have only listened to two hauntcast episode and I found it to have a entertainment value for what we do in this industry. So I made the jump and.bought a subscription. 

However I have never produced my own podcast but I have worked in radio and television. Often time a radio show or tv show can cost thousands of dollars to produce.

Hauntcast is officialy going back.on the air however they are still a number of people away from the discounts and give aways look at it now as a big raffle.


----------



## phillipjmerrill

Personally I think that the very things that make Hauntcast different from "some of the best podcasts" out there make it all the more entertaining. as far as being too long, I listen to a podcast of a local morning radio show that is nearly three full hours daily and I never get tired of listening because like Hauntcast, the secret behind the podcast's greatness is the personalities of the hosts. I hope that now that it is back, Hauntcast will be here to stay.


----------



## xREDGHOSTRIDERx

I think that if you're passionate about something (which in this case it's "haunting"), then you try to explore different avenues to entertain and express that interest. As is the case with most of us on these forums and blogs, we enjoy all aspects of Halloween, and we try to create the best time that can be had for us, and others, on our beloved holiday. All Hauntcast has ever tried to do, in my opinion, was attempt to keep people interested and excited about that blessed event that only come around once a year. And to me, I'm eternally grateful that Chris and the Scream Team were able to do it as long as they were, free of charge. 

This "Hauntcast Ressurection" was set forth by the passion of a few fans, and Chris and the team jumped at the chance to be able to do the show, with a little (@ $8.00 a show per person, that's VERY small--a matinee movie can cost more) monetary incentive for all the hard work, time and effort dediicated to giving us the best show that they could each month. And just like the aspiring musicians who are passionate about their music and dream of turning their hobby into a "paying gig", and if that opportunity presents itself, well then, ANYONE would jump at the chance to do it.


----------



## ERVysther

Hauntcast really expanded my horizons in terms of home haunting and prop building and just what you can do with very little, plus, it came at a particularly difficult time in my life - Christmas 2010 was spent mostly battling a very ugly new strain of pneumonia and 100% recovery took _forever..._really knocked the wind out of me - and then the following April, I heard about it....I bulldozed through all episodes inside of a month and LOVED IT - learned _so much_ and it really pushed my wife Lisa and my game up several notches, so I owe a great measure of thanks to Chris, Johnny, Shelley and Rev for really helping all around - albeit indirectly...and, yeah, I subscribed...great to have 'em back!

Why Hauntcast? More like why **not** Hauntcast!


----------



## Dminor

I've never quite understood the stance of "hobby vs business" when it came to the topic of resurrecting Hauntcast. 

My Grandmother use to always say "it's a hobby when no one pays you for it, it's a business when someone does."

That old adage holds true as much today as it did 3 years ago when Hauntcast started broadcasting.

I think a lot of people forget that Hauntcast had advertising woven in to the show. Advertising costs money. Advertiser relationships were nurtured, agreements were signed and hopefully returns on investments were made by those who advertised. This is something that only businesses do. Hobbyists don't sell advertising.

So say what you will, but Hauntcast has been a business, unfortunately this business had to raise it's prices to stay on the air and the people who love the show have supported it, whether they are listeners or people in the haunt industry.

All that aside, the show was created out of the love of Halloween and haunting, it was inspired by the same things that bring users like you and I to forums like this. And while some may say they don't see the value in it, I've always looked at it as being able to sit down with my "friends" for a few hours while working on props and that meant something to me.

I have absolutely looked forward to each and every new episode and the debauchery it would contain, and so when I heard there was a chance that it could continue to air with a subscription, I knew what I had to do.

Don't get me wrong, my initial response to having to pay $100 upfront was not good. I may have even sent Chris a less than admirable email about it. But the more I thought about it, and the more work Chris & the team put into getting vendors to offer prizes and discounts as a part of the subscription, the easier the decision became for me.

Then I started to consider how much money I spend on Halloween decorations/props each year. If you're anything like me, you're probably spending over $100. Maybe even more. Knowing that I could get discounts from some of the industries top vendors and make my money stretch more this year was enough reason to buy in.

So there you have it. You wanted to know why and there's a handful of reasons from someone who has bought a subscription for himself, but also gifted portions of 3 other subscriptions to some listeners who were facing hard times and looked to Hauntcast to make their day a bit better.


----------



## GhoulishCop

I'll admit upfront I'm a big fan of the show. Yet as much as I like it and support it, I didn't do an all out advocacy drive because I realize $100 is a lot to ask from people. Everyone has to come to their own decision on it.

Unlike the other podcasts out there, though -- and I too have listened to almost all of them -- none was as polished, professional, and dedicated to all facets of haunting. Oh, and yes, it was funny as all hell. The rest seemed amateurish in comparison or directed at the pro haunt community. And even those seemed more just like a long (looooong) recitation of facts and figures.

When Hauntcast went pay-per-download the first time, I supported it not only by buying a subscription for myself, but I held a contest on my blog and gave away a couple and then bought one or two for friends. I know I derived a great amount of enjoyment out of each and every show. I'd have it playing in the background while building props or even blaring out of speakers into my yard while doing work out there.

The great thing about that was because I'd be concentrating on what I was building or working on I wouldn't always catch everything that was said, so I could go back and listen to the shows again and again and pick up new things I had missed the first time. Yet even now, having replayed all the shows over and over again, I can still listen to them and get enjoyment from them. Dare I say the shows are "timeless?" They definitely don't get stale even now.

When Hauntcast closed, I was extremely disappointed. I was lost there a month or two. So when the movement arose to bring back the show I was stoked because I enjoy it a lot. Was it worth $8 a month? I thought so. Considering what you're getting for that $8, it's much much more than what you were receiving when it was just $1, let alone free. And you were getting a lot more than from the other free podcasts.

But each person has to make their own choice about whether it's worth $2 a week. For example, I'll be attending NHC for free(!) because of the subscription. Knock $25(+) from that subscription price. And you can't even begin to list all the other discounts that make a subscription more than free. They're almost paying you to subscribe!

Yeah, you have to pay up front and you get it back over time, but then each month you get two shows and all the goodies that come with that. I agree it's got an uphill road ahead of it, but I'm pretty confident the quality that went into the show will be enough to convince more people to subscribe over time.

So as was mentioned above, why Hauntcast? The real question is, why _not_ Hauntcast?!

Rich


----------



## scareme

I want to thank the moderators for re-posting this tread. I like to be able to read several different opinions on a subject. I like that we on this forum aren't a lot of bobbleheads just nodding in agreement with each other. That we can agree to disagree. I have enjoyed Hauntcast and when they went pay per download I subscribed. And when they offered our money back I choose not to take it, because I appreciated all the work they did, and at the time I could afford it. I can't at this time, but wish them the best and love their passion.


----------



## Rulas41

*why or why not*

i just recently rediscovered hauntcast i have only been haunting my yard for about two years. listening to the past shows during my lunch break at work lets me relax and have a few laughs. but seriously some of the guests and segments have given me the inspiration and direction i needed to make my haunt much better and to me that is worth more than $100 bucks. instead of throwing money at my haunt trying to guess or divine what would work or i would like. i know that this October i am going to have a lot of home made props and an amazing scene that i already love and im not even a 25% done. i have a long way to go but with what i have learned listing to just a few shows i am gonna get a lot of scares and that makes me smile. for me the sub for hauntcast was an investment in my self. i will learn from others experiences and evolve my haunt faster than i would have ever imagined. this is why i steeped up and shelled out the cash.


----------



## Jaybo

The vendors are all chipping in for obvious reasons. It's free advertising. They always want to trade services for ad space instead of paying real money for the time. Most of these guys are not losing a dime on their products. So I get why the vendors have thrown their weight behind Hauntcast. It's good for business and the industry.

I like Hauntcast, but there are times I get a little fed up with them. I come to the forums, and the email lists, to get away from things. To enjoy the company of like minded people and discuss our passion. I get tired of them spamming all of the forums, email lists, and any other outlet that is available. They are more like a vendor now, and not a regular haunter. I think they should respect and follow the same rules the vendors are expected to follow. I am probably in the minority on this one, and ultimately it doesn't really matter. Once again, I love the show. Just not how they push the show at times.


----------



## Aquayne

I am really enjoying hearing the reasons that people love the show. Feedback is crucial to the ongoing success of an entertainment venture such as this. Haunt cast needs to hear why people DON'T value the show more than they need the praise of the, apparently insufficient number, of fans willing to pay to listen. Critical sounding comments are not attacks when an apparently well made product fails. If they change nothing, then I fear for the longevity of the show. "if you keep doing what you did you will get what you got".


----------



## GhoulishCop

Aquayne,

What is it you didn't like about the show? I agree, feedback is critical to a company's success. Was it the content? The humor? 

I'm sure it's because I have a similar sense of humor as those on the show as one of the reasons I like it. Yet not everyone's tastes are the same. I also thought most of the cast was a pretty professional bunch and offered up some really good insights. For instance, Revenant's insights alone are often worth the price of admission. I'm sure he could make a successful podcast of his own because he provides such rich ideas for haunters.

Towards the end though of the original, and now in the resurrected version, listeners also gained the insights of Ed Gannon. While his views are geared towards the pro haunter, that segment was quickly becoming one of my favorites. And Allen Hopps of Stilt Beast Studios will be doing the prop segment on the show. He's already must-watch viewing for me on his YouTube channel.

So I think Hauntcast is definitely listening to what its listeners want so constructive criticism of what's missing for you (and others) might help the show over the long haul. I agree with Jaybo some of the "all Hauntcast, all the time" cheerleading that went on was a bit over the top -- gawd, you can't go onto Facebook if you've "liked" the show without being inundated -- so I'm rather thankful they've reached their subscriber goal for more than one reason. I hope it's not a Jerry Lewis marathon next year too.

Anyway, I found the content of the shows to be a quality product and I just listened for the first time to the additional "Shocktails" show they added, which features entertainment reviews by Johnny Thunder and contains the great banter between him and Chris Baker. I always thought that was one of the strongest parts of the program (YMMV). Now we get twice as much! 

So I guess for those who enjoyed the original, they'll find they're getting double helpings of what they liked best and more. For those who weren't wowed the first time, can the new additions bring on new subscribers? Time will tell. 

Rich


----------



## Aquayne

Sounds like things are great. I wonder why not enough people wanted to pay to hear it?


----------



## stagehand1975

Though as above I said I paid, it is a lot to ask of people in todays economy, with the cost of everything skyrocketing.

But at the same time, you would be surprised at how many people that do what we do here don't even know about this forum or hauntcast or the forums or the wonderful how to information that is out there from some of our forum members. Think about it, just how many active users do you see on here at one time.

The pro haunt I worked at, now one of the people knew about any of this. Last year I returned to.haunt the old neighbourhood to find that there were now 4 other houses that go all out for tots. Not one of then had ever heard of this forum or anything else that it is tied to. I pass the word around about what we have here on a regular basis. We have so much available to us in this online world. Were would we be if hauntcast never went on the air, if sights like garage of evil never existed, if hauntforum wasn't here.


----------



## Aquayne

Hauntcast,That is exactly the wrong response to this discussion. I am a clinical psychologist with a degree in marketing. These are the questions you need to ask.


----------



## Aquayne

Stagehand, you are on the right track. How can we REALLY help this show to succeed?


----------



## wandererrob

First, let me be up front and say that I am a subscriber and chose to do so for many of the reasons already stated among others.

That said, I think you are asking a valid question. Those who have subscribed don't need to be convinced, but what are some of the concerns of those who haven't? With ~230 subscribers out of several thousand haunters, those who have paid are obviously the minority for a variety of reasons. But apart from the cost (understandable these days) and "I don't like it" (a perfectly valid opinion), what are some of those reasons? I don't mean this is a negative way, but I'm not seeing a lot of response on this front. 

Naturally, one can never get them all, but some can be sold on the idea if properly marketed to.


----------



## Terra

Why Hauntcast?

Way back when I first started building props I was the only one I knew who did that. Felt a little embarrassed and not very confident that the props I was building were good or not. Stumbled onto these forums and was thrilled to know that there were others out there who were as passionate about this as I was. Heck, it was a revelation to even discover this was considered a hobby.

That point forward I devoured everything I could from this community. Then, decided to pay it back by taking a lot of extra time to take pictures _(then video) _of the props being built and post them in tutorial forms. Glad to do it because I don't work and not many people have that luxury of so much free time.

Started listening to RFR. It was very cool to hear what the pros were doing and was gaining a lot of knowledge about products that were out there. The format wasn't really my cup of tea and at times it was annoying. But, hey - it was there and what else was I going to listen to while building props _(besides music)._

Then there was Hauntcast. Blew my mind! These were home haunters like me but hilarious. They cracked jokes that only us home haunters would get and those 2 hours shows flew by. Now, prop building was becoming beyond fun - it was an experience. It was like having the coolest, funniest home haunters in the workshop with me. Not only that - the show was unbelievably professional. Even more professional than RFR. Sometimes I don't hear the passion for the industry in RFR but Hauntcast was Halloween passion _defined_.

Why didn't Hauntcast take off? Hell if I know. Been asking myself that question the entire time. Best guess is that listening to podcasts is still a new thing for people. It's a learning curve to download a show and get it playing. I'm married to a computer nerd and years ago he set up our computer sound to be pumped through a sound system we have in the whole house - including the workshop. So, it's easy for me to make a playlist on iTunes and fire it off. I think that as the years roll by - podcast listening will grow in popularity.

Chris had to end Hauntcast because he had bills to pay and that is understandable. But, damn this is a special kind of show and if it can stick around and let people's learning curves of listening to podcasts catch up - then Hauntcast could be around for years. I guess you could say that I was the one who started this Resurrection. In order for Chris to make this financially feasible for him to bring back the show - he has to make enough to pay for his time. He doesn't have the luxury of doing this for free like I do. But Hauntcast needs to come back for haunters. It's special and once haunters hear it they would agree.

Never in a million years would I have guessed that the vendors felt the same way as I did. What they are doing is trying to help us by giving us incentives to get on the Hauntcast train. So, yeah, it costs $100 for a whole year of Hauntcast - but now - not really. If you look at all the discounts and the freaking' unbelievable prizes... There are some past shows on the Hauntcast site. Give it a listen. If you don't like it - cool. But if you do...

Why Hauntcast - Why NOT?


----------



## halstaff

I've kept quite during this drive to bring back Hauntcast because I didn't want to say anything that would hamper the effort. I agree that much of the podcast is very professionally done and has much to offer the haunt community. However, now that it's been successful in coming back, I'd like to comment.
I love listening to many of the segments and have gotten plenty of enjoyment from them. What keeps me from supporting the show by paying for a subscription is that I find all the vulgarity offensive. I guess I'm getting too old to enjoy this humor as well as the hard metal bands that are often showcased. If I'm sitting in front of the computer, it's not that big of an issue to skip these portions of the podcast to get to the other segments but I won't just play the entire thing while I'm working on props. I know I may be in the minority here and that there are many that disagree with my thoughts but that's why I don't subscribe.
Congrats on the successful rebirth of the show and I hope it's able to stay on the air for a long time.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Posts have been deleted. Keep it civil.


----------



## wandererrob

Halstaff, I've had and expressed a similar concern. For what it's worth, they've toned it down quite a bit and Chris has said that it would continue thusly going forward.


----------



## HauntCast

I am in the process of adjusting the show based on feed back from the subscribers. We are changing the music to go with a more gothic genre and moving the rock to Shocktail Hour. If the subscribers tell me to change the humor I'll do that to. 
I am also tired of the non-stop promotion of the show over the past month, but we had to do that to bring the show back. Moving forward we will not being doing anything here on HF other than buying a banner ad from ZF to help support this site because he always helped support us. After all, Hauntcast was born here and most of the Team are members. As far as the money, people get 12 months of Hauntcast & Shocktail Hour, 2 issues of Hauntcast the magazine, qualify for prizes, and receive substantial vendor discounts. I don't know how a person doesn't save back or win back their subscription price. It's a win-win-win for everybody. Even if you don't like the show the discounts and prizes alone are worth the fee. Not everyone will see that and I understand. We've tried other business models and nothing else worked. I believe that we can make this new model work and will for years to come. We've already reached 230 subscribers in one month which I am very impressed.


----------



## ShellHawk

Hauntiholik said:


> Posts have been deleted. Keep it civil.


Thanks, Haunti, for helping to keep it classy.

Although this dead horse has been beaten before, let me interject that Hauntcast also helped grow people's local make and takes and clubs that might not have grown otherwise or would have grown slower. We helped grow the haunt community not only in the U.S., but worldwide, connecting a subgroup of people who may never have gotten in contact before. People who have no local haunt clubs feel connected while listening to the show, and that has value to those who listen.

And hey, if it's not your kind of humor or show or whatever, no worries. Some people don't like The Walking Dead. (I think they're nuts, but hey... ) But as of the last show, 19,000 downloads tells me a bunch of people _did_, in fact, like it. I think people are just so programmed to get things from the internet for free that they don't realize that _someone_ is footing the bill, even if it's not they who are doing it themselves.

In any case, the show is _b_y haunters, _for_ haunters. As a haunter, you get the benefit of all the Hallowe'en and haunt knowledge, both pro and home, that we can pull together. How great is that? :jol:


----------



## Aquayne

There is a successful podcast that I enjoy. It has won best in catagory for several years in a row. It is WDW Radio with Lou Mongello (sp?). Take a look at how he and his team have done it. I know it is different but there are similarities.


----------



## Death's Door

I have not listened to any other show other than Hauntcast so therefore I cannot compare it to anything else. However, I think I am fortunate to have come across a fine program to listen to and enjoyed their shows. It takes a lot of work, dedication and commitment of the peeps to do Hauntcast and that is why I have an appreciation and respect for each and every participate who does the show. With hubby being in and out of work, I was to be able to subscribe to Hauntcast and hopefully will continue to do so in the future. ROCK ON HAUNTCAST!!!!!


----------



## jdubbya

halstaff said:


> What keeps me from supporting the show by paying for a subscription is that I find all the vulgarity offensive. I guess I'm getting too old to enjoy this humor as well as the hard metal bands that are often showcased. If I'm sitting in front of the computer, it's not that big of an issue to skip these portions of the podcast to get to the other segments but I won't just play the entire thing while I'm working on props. I know I may be in the minority here and that there are many that disagree with my thoughts but that's why I don't subscribe.


^^ This!
I agree! I listened to a few early episodes and enjoyed them, but some of the attempts at humor were off color, and things I don't care to listen to. It's like an otherwise funny comedian who feels the need to interject vulgarity into their act to make it better. It's not necessary and it turns some people off. I stopped listening altogether.


----------



## hedg12

I have to agree with Halstaff, too. I can tolerate the off color humor but I don't much care for it, & I've been on the receiving end of more than a few dirty looks from my wife because of it (she's usually in earshot when I'm listening). I don't care for much of the music, either.

That said, the production values are excellent, & I enjoy most of the subject matter. The hosts banter is enjoyable, & Chris does an excellent job of keeping the conversation going (um, unlike um, some of the um, other, um, podcasts I've tried to um, listen to! ) 

Chris has said in a previous post that changes are being made, so I'll give it another listen. If I like it, I'll contribute.


----------



## GhoulishCop

Shell is right, of course, the main problem with why more people aren't ponying up for the show, whether it was the $1 per download model or the more enhanced model being tried now, is that most people think what's on the Internet should be free.

Few businesses have actually figured out how to make a profit on the Internet. For example, it's been proved time and again people wont pay for news on the web. That's why all the old-line media businesses are declining. Only a few niche areas have made a go of it. The Wall Street Journal, for one, is one of the rare exceptions because it's news is actually specialized information that will help people make money. People are willing to pay for that.

Satellite radio is another medium that's having a tough time convincing people to pay for music that they can easily get for free. While they have tens of millions of subscribers, Sirius XM has had a hard time making a profit doing it.

In haunting, I think Allen Hopps at Stilt Beast Studios actually has specialized knowledge that people would be willing to pay for if he went that route. Making props cheaply is something I think many would pay for. It's great that we get part of that as part of the new HC show.

But pretty much beyond porn, not too many people have made a successful go of it. I think Hauntcast has a difficult road to travel here long term. Because there are many free shows out there he will be undercut by those who believe they can get the same thing without having to pay. That's what the newspapers are discovering. 

I'm glad Hauntcast is back, and I hope there is a marketing plan in place to continue trying to attract new subscribers, because after the hubbub dies down, what's going to entice someone to want to give it a go? It certainly can't rely upon the same group that helped relaunch it, though having gotten them now, keeping them on board is certainly easier.

Rich


----------



## Haunted Spider

I purchased a subscription this year as i figured a hundred dollar gamble for some good information was worth it. If it doesn't hash out, I don't have to purchase a subscription next year. 

I agree with Halstaff that I don't like the off color humor. I am a home haunter but a family home haunter. I listen to the podcasts with ear buds in and kind of tune out the banter and off color humor when needed. Then I perk up when they are talking props or techniques to try. That to me is what the show is for, not the comedy which keeps other entertained. 

If I were to give Hauntcast a suggestion, it would be to make a full podcast of the show and then make segments of the different sections of the show so if I want props I can listen to props, or reviews, etc. I don't always have time to listen to 2 hours plus of a show and frankly I only wanted to hear about 15 minutes of that 2 hours most of the time. There are also times that I just want to go back and listen to the prop section twice, so segments would help. But that 15 minutes is worth the fee for the information, at least that is what I am evaluating this year.


----------



## Aquayne

I have listened to a show from their website. My suggestion is smaller chunks more frequently offered. Instead of 2 hrs once per month. Do 4 30 min shows per month. Once per month do a live show using input from a chat room. Calling out people's names and rading their responses "on air" is very powerful. Once you get ahead, you can release the pre made shows during the month that you are making the next months show. Same production schedule just different broadcast dates. 
Make only short samples free, not entire past shows. " why buy the cow when I get the milk for free." look into "surveymonkey.com" to get ratings of segments and shows. You need real data toile programming decisions. People need to be able to give feedback without feeling like they are hurting you. One example is the crypt keeper character. It is exceptionally well written and performed BUT it is not original to your show. It is likely a negative contribution to the show. In order to actually know you need data from surveys of your market. Another survey would be to find out about complimentary interests to be included. The material may be of interest to other area of interest such as set design and industrial arts etc. I believe you're team has been through a lot of drama related to this project. I'm sorry for the stress you have endured. I believe you are in a great position now. You will be able to move forward. Just remember that you are now in show business. Some of a performers favorite material dies on stage.


----------



## Warrant2000

I recently (within the last couple months) "Liked" HauntForum on Facebook, and have seen a whole lot of "let's support Hauntcast" in its status updates. If Hauntcast is being run as a business, and HF is promoting it, I would hope that all other businesses that post here in HF get an equal amount of promotion. Personally, I don't think there should be so much an intensive promotion as we've seen. New announcement of a great book? Sure. Awesome price found on a prop controller at someones company? Why not. Helping a business get a kick start? Just once, please.

Regarding subscription, I was an avid listener back in the free days, wasn't around much for the $1 per show days, but the new pricing is out of my league. I sat back and reviewed all the various subscriptions I have in my life, and was a little surprised at how many there are... online games, Netflix, Amazon Prime, xBox Gold, to name a few - and that's not including all the different classes my daughter is signed up for. Another $$$/year subscription may work for some, but it won't work for me.

I'm sure the HC guys have nuked their desired business model to what works, so I won't surmise to know what their plan is, and I'm sure they have many other ideas brewing. However, one idea/observation comes to mind if I may submit:

The audience here at HF (and other sites), though passionate, is realatively small. It seems to have taken so long to get to a couple hundred subscribers, that the maximum potential audience is not being reached. Perhaps other media venues like Blogs, vBlogs, YouTube, radio, tv, conventions (I believe that's already in progress), trade shows, etc. Like I said, I'm sure HC is already pressing forward with these and pulling every string possible.

Regarding the salty language, I'm retired Navy so compared to me, those guys talk like fresh nuns in sunday school. I always chuckled the sassy references and innuendos.


----------



## Rahnefan

Every time someone is forced to state the obvious, a witch gets her warts. Four pages in and I still don't see any criticisms that really mean more than "I don't like it." So don't pay for it. Simple.

One exception could be what Warrant2000 said about FB notifications, but really, is that a problem? Plus they aren't a "big" business, it's just a small group of plain folks - and right now it is crunch time for them.

But the question was "Why Hauntcast?" so I'll bite.

Hauntcast started the same year I started making props, so for me it was great timing. It helped me to quickly learn a lot about the haunting community, about its vocabulary, about who's who re: propmaking - both pros and amateurs, about the diversity of haunter's inspirations and methods and concepts, and much much more. It's also more entertaining than any other podcast I subscribe to. Maybe the most important thing is that these people seem to be just ordinary folks like me and you.

Plus obviously I don't mind the language etc. Wouldn't play it for my kids but the same thing goes for God of War or the evening news, even. The Octoberfest episode made me laugh til my sides hurt. It's just a joke, guys. You don't have to laugh, or pay a dime for it if you don't like it.

But nonetheless this thread puts a bad taste in my mouth and I won't be returning. Why Hauntcast? To me it's like asking "Why Haunt Forum?" Which reminds me of another older question, one that contrasts this forum against another similar forum. Why compare one thing against another? It's a community man - I get mine here but you don't have to...I could say more but it'd only add discord.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Free speech applies to both sides of the fence so long at the forum rules are followed.

Constructive criticism isn't necessarily a "I don't like it". It can be a good thing if the show wants to increase it's subscriber base or keep it's current subscribers in the future.

Chris mentioned earlier in this thread that he was making changes based on feedback from subscribers.


----------



## Aquayne

One very important thing that has come out of this is that I believe we are all much more aware of the investment is made in each episode. I really had no idea. I was very ignorant of the expense. I believe that if anyone reads this tread, paying for the episodes does seem reasonable. They were beaten soundly about the head and ears when they tried the $1.00 per episode. We are all wiser now. At lease I am.


----------



## hedg12

Rahnefan said:


> Four pages in and I still don't see any criticisms that really mean more than "I don't like it." So don't pay for it. Simple.
> ...
> 
> It's just a joke, guys. You don't have to laugh, or pay a dime for it if you don't like it.
> 
> That really is what it boils down to, though. The "resurrection" of Hauntcast is centered around their ability to meet their financial needs. If people "don't like it" they won't pay. There have been several examples of why people don't like it given in this thread.
> 
> But nonetheless this thread puts a bad taste in my mouth and I won't be returning. Why Hauntcast? To me it's like asking "Why Haunt Forum?" Which reminds me of another older question, one that contrasts this forum against another similar forum. Why compare one thing against another? It's a community man - I get mine here but you don't have to...I could say more but it'd only add discord.


Hauntcast's format (audio) pretty much prevents them from going in to great detail about their subject matter. They provide some information, but their primary value is entertainment (at least to me). It DOES have value, and definitely adds to the community, but I can understand why some people can't justify $100 a year for the value it adds. I've had a hard time with it myself. 
I've never attempted anything like what Chris & crew are doing so I don't have any experience to draw on, but from the outside looking in it seems like they need to reach a larger audience in order to reach critical mass. That can be done by either reaching outside of the forums and groups they reach now, or making the product attractive to more of the people they're already reaching. Either way I wish them luck.


----------



## Terrormaster

Ok, here's my feelings on the matter. The haunt community is clearly divided in half for the most part -- the commercial pro haunts and the hobby home haunts. There is definitely a lot of overlap in what these two communities do and what they contribute to one another. But one is money driven and the other is just having fun. And that's really where the line is drawn. 

When the show was free it felt like it was more suited for the hobbyist. Once you start charging for the show and treating it like a business (and no one here can really knock Chris for that) you audience really becomes more the commercial haunters. It's a simple matter of economics. The pro haunter demographic is far bigger than the home haunter and considering what they chunk out yearly for their operation the cost of Hauntcast is nothing. 

But for us home haunters, hey I won't lie, most of us are cheap bastages. We're constantly finding new ways to cheaply and effectively build props, dumpster diving, shopping at curby's, etc. We aren't looking for a new expense, we want to cut expenses. So when Hauntcast went pay it drove a lot of his original audience away.

If Chris wants to run this like a business and make money (and who can blame the guy) then most of us here are not really in the demographic for the show. I'll be honest, he needs to trim the fat and focus on the larger demographic - the pros.

Now if Chris (or anyone else) wants to do a podcast for HOME haunters only I suggest the following:

Don't try and produce it like a radio show;
Run shorter 25-30 minute shows and run them weekly;
Keep the format simple, less music: opening, interlude, closing;
Stay on the subject of home haunting, no movie reviews;
No off color humor, keep the show all audiences;
One advertisement or sponsor per show, run during interlude;
Do not charge access for ANY tutorials, especially ones available free online;
Most IMPORTANT - keep the show free.

Again, the above is a pretty standard format I've seen played out on most all of the podcasts I've ever enjoyed over the years. It's what I've seen that works.

-TM


----------



## Allen H

Hey Guys,
I will use no foul language or dirty jokes in my segment lol. I was asked to do a prop segement for them and I agreed. I will keep doing youtube wednesdays. I am trying to make my segment the best I can, my plan is to make the people listen to me save at least $100 during the run of the show. 
I will be talking about materials, coatings, design theory, construction theory-all the info I can get out through audio in the time I have. 
I can tell you that there is an expense to production- Youtube wed costs me about $50 a week average (No I don't make that back from youtube-$1.00 a day is a good day from them lol). There are some projects that I want to show but just cant afford to do- I fully understand charging for the production. I am committed to youtube wed and will not stop making them until I am out of ideas or cant afford it anymore. I think Chris at Hauntcast hit the point where he could not afford it anymore. I think he is trying to deliver a good show to an industry he is passionate about. 
It is important for haunters to have different styles and tastes, our shows should be a reflection of our personalities (the best ones are). Obviously if we do videos or a podcast our personalities will be reflected in those also. I love haunted houses, I love Halloween , but I don't love every video on the subject, or even every video on prop making. sometimes the content is not right for my show or their personality gets in the way of my enjoyment. Just because I don't like it does not mean It is not good or have good intentions.
I am rambling- I support as many things as possible that make haunt people happy- so I support Hauntcast. I am not a huge promoter, not even of myself in my opinion. I mentioned it once on youtube wed and once here. I think he is trying to do good.


----------



## Aquayne

Allen, exceptionally well said.


----------



## Terrormaster

Allen, I agree with you on the vlog production costs. I love watching your shows. And considering you have to buy supplies and stuff to make the stuff you build in your vlogs I can see an expense there. And what you do is always appreciated.

But for something audio driven such as a podcast is that once you get get past the initial upfront cost of recording equipment the only cost is time. Now I know there's all sorts of promotional costs happening for adspace and doing conventions. But if you're not doing any of that then your only investment is time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

FYI, usually the booth space is free.


----------



## HauntCast

The humor and music are a very small part of the show although I concede that I have gone over the top with the humor at times. I've received hundreds of emails over the years from listeners stating that they love the humor and laugh out loud when listening. I've ramped it up over the years, but agree that it should be toned down although 95% of the subscribers told be that they don't care wither way. They show has always been a work in progress and I making some changes this year based on the subscribers feedback. 
I find it funny that the detractors here have spent a lot of time criticizing the show, but have never emailed me to offer their opinion especially TM who has spoken to me on the phone more than once. Feel free to email me directly [email protected] and I'll even give you my phone number, so I can give you the opportunity to voice your opinions to me directly. I am open to critique and if its valid I will make those changes. BTW, Jeff the booth space is not free.


----------



## Vlad

This would seem to be the perfect time to end discussion of Hauntcast in public on this forum. It's been brought back to life, and each side have had their say with Chris offering up his contact info in his last post if you'd like to voice your opinion any further.


----------

